# I'm afraid...



## stells (Aug 1, 2009)

you lot are lumbered with me this weekend...

The UK forum i frequent is changing servers so closed... and i am bored already... 

I'll try to be on my best behaviour...


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 1, 2009)

You better be 

We might be stuck with you after this weekend  

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Kelly I think it will be great having you hanging around this weekend with us. And I think it is Danny that may need to be on his best behavior.


----------



## stells (Aug 1, 2009)

What has he been up to Robyn... has he been naughty?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 1, 2009)

He answers all the posts before anyone else can. He continually shows off his knowledge of anything chelonian before anyone else can. He can ID tortoises that normal people never even heard of. He one-ups me constantly...
and I'm sure that he just makes up some of those names. 
And I know that he beats me to answer posts because he lives in a time zone that is 2 hours ahead of me. If I wasn't so lazy I'd set my alarm and get up 3 hours earlier...but I am too lazy so I simple allow Danny to take all the glory...


----------



## stells (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh he's just being Danny then lol...

Maggie you get used to it... after a while... a long while... maybe...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 1, 2009)

stells said:


> Oh he's just being Danny then lol...
> 
> Maggie you get used to it... after a while... a long while... maybe...



ha ha ha I still love him anyway...


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 1, 2009)

I couldn't have said it better Maggie.


----------



## stells (Aug 2, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> stells said:
> 
> 
> > Oh he's just being Danny then lol...
> ...




He tends to have that affect too


----------



## purpod (Aug 2, 2009)

LOL, Ladies ~  
And what? No reply from Danny? Ahh, I know, he's answering those other posts, right?  lol 

Thanx for the smile ~
Purpod


----------



## stells (Aug 2, 2009)

No reply... but i can bet he has been rolling his eyes a fair bit lol


----------



## egyptiandan (Aug 2, 2009)

Nothing to say really  

Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh, no what's this Danny speechless? Can't be true.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## Nay (Aug 3, 2009)

You guys better be prepared, he's planning something big!! I've met his type before, they always have a great comeback....


----------



## purpod (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL, and yepperz, that's why we can be so bold ~ Danny can't reach thru the screen!! lolol 

Huggs to All!


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2009)

He can get me back for it next time he is over here lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I, for one, am happy that your other forum is on hiatus. I've enjoyed reading your posts and having you here!







(Not quite appropriate, but I liked it!!)

Yvonne


----------



## stells (Aug 4, 2009)

The other forum is back up and running now... i'm still coming on everyday... so maybe you are stuck with me for a while....


----------



## purpod (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, it's good your original 'home' is again up and running, but as Yvonne said, we enjoy ya here & you can crash at our 'pad' anytime ~ 

~ Smiles ~
 Purpod


----------

